# Animal for 18x18x24 terrarium



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I might be getting a used 18x18x24 zoo med terrarium for a pretty good deal and want to start planning it out. I have a little bit of reptile experience (leopard gecko years ago, my bearded dragon now, and will soon have a couple of fire belly toads). I'd prefer to try a tropical set up since it wouldn't be too different from my fire belly tank and I had a lot of fun building that.

Also, it's by no means a requirement, but it would be a huge plus if this new critter could eat dubia roaches as a staple because I already have a thriving colony going for my beardie. If not then if they ate something else that's pretty easy to colonize that'd be great.

Right now I'm kind of leaning towards dart frogs or red eye tree frogs but I'm not sold on either yet so I'd like to know what the other options for this tank could be. And if you have a tank this size set up, I'd love to see pictures


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Electric blue day geckos are fantastic little creatures if you can get your hands on them. Captive breeders are needed for that species.

Dart frogs sound awesome. I love how they look! 

I have the same terrarium but it is not in use.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh! I hadn't thought of looking at geckos. The electric blues are really pretty so I may look into a pair of those. There's a reptile expo in my county in August which is where I was planning to get my fire bellies (hate buying from pet stores). I got my beardie from it last October and it was a pretty small expo, but still had an nice amount of animals for sale so I might find some electric blues there or at least get pointed towards a local-ish breeder to contact.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

There are some newts and salamanders out there that I think are pretty cool. Some are more aquatic, some more terrestrial.. Depending on what you want to set up. And most won't require heaters or UV bulbs or anything too intense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

crested geckoes and gargoyle geckoes would also do well with the terrarium size. the crested geckoes have slightly lower temp ranges than gargoyles but care is very similar for the 2 of them. from what i know most crested geckoes or gargoyles will be willing to eat dubias though it depends on the indiivual geckoes. they cant depend 100% on insects (occassional treats are fine) but a meal replacement powder will provide everything they'd need regardless of live food.

10gal size is normal for juveniles but anything 20g and up is for adult geckoes. 18x18x24 is above 25g but would still do good. some can enjoy a full sized enclosure but its critical they can smell their food to find it, this is why some may require smaller temp homes before going full size.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

While I think cresties and gargoals are cute, I was thinking of going with something with a little more color. I also don't think I'd want a salamander or newt.

I did end up getting the tank I was looking at, and it's bigger than I had pictured 0.o For now I'm still leaning towards the electric blue day gecko, but I'm afraid I'd lose them in the big tank unless I can manage to find someone selling at least 3 of them and they are hard to find for sale so I'm still looking into something else. I kind of like some of the other kinds of day geckos like neons, blue tales, and ornates. Darts are also still on my list, but I think I talked myself out of the tree frogs because they're nocturnal.


----------

